# La Linea for Gibraltar



## Gee (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the La Linea football stadium is still open for an overnighter. I passed it on the RBL bus going to the remembrance Sunday parade but there were no vans parked up. Wondering if it closes in the winter.

The streetview dated aug 2015 still shows vans there.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/36%C2%B011'27.7%22N+5%C2%B020'52.1%22W/@36.1584551,-5.3388621,3a,75y,221.98h,77.46t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sVQsr2XrJGjWH6T5DHxA9GA!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo3.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DVQsr2XrJGjWH6T5DHxA9GA%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D213.85066%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en


----------



## MykCamper (Nov 29, 2015)

It was open all last winter but another Aire has recently opened in La Linea so maybe that has taken over.


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 30, 2015)

Our friends stayed there in Jan, we stopped there in April after our Moroccan trip €3 p/n


----------

